# Portage Lakes Big Bass tourney results from today



## tourneyguy (Apr 13, 2009)

The Portage Lakes Bass Masters Big Bass open held at the Portage Lakes today drew 51 boats. Had warm temperatures and just a "little" wind.  Here are the results:

1st place - Sundermeier/Ziebro - 5.03 lbs - $800
2nd place - Brown/Brown - 5.02 lbs - $600
3rd place - Knight/Maglovsky - 4.83 lbs - $400
4th place - Friley/Hooper - 4.74 lbs - $200

Thank you to all participants for coming out today, and helping to support our free kid's fishing derby in May. Our bass club will be having another open tournament on 4/24 at Portage Lakes to further support the costs of running our kid's fishing derby. This tournament will be a 5 fish limit event. Entry forms can be obtained at www.portagelakesbassmasters.4t.com. Hope to see you there!!


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Great results! Tough to lose out by 1/100 of a pound!


----------

